# Advice on The Mosel



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi all, 

I'm currently living in Germany and I plan to visit the Mosel this Easter for a week. I've done a few searches but what I really need is a child friendly campsite that is close to restaurants in the Mosel valley. Does anyone have any advice or suggestions from their own recent trips?

As an aside I've already travelled to Denmark, German Baltic coast, Lubecke, Leipzig, Dresden and Prague so feel free to contact me if you want any info on these locations - I found some cracking Stellplatz!


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Mosel Valley
We visited that part of Germany And would go again beautifull scenery, it was the best part of our holidays.we stayed in a site called sonnenburg we didnt have to book it very nice site overlooking the valley and great for children....aido


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello there,

Spent a week along the Mosel last summer, most enjoyable, very relaxing. We seemed to keep ending up at Bernkastel, very picturesque, clean and pleasant. There's a stellplatz across the bridge, very clean and hardstanding on a slight slope. Plenty of campsites around too, but further away from the town. Plenty of places to eat.

Cochem is nice too but quite busy. Lots of stellplatz along the length of the Mosel and a huge one at Enkirch. Wish I was there now.

desertsong


----------



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

Many thanks Aido and Desertsong. I'll check out those locations. 
Did you use the cycle paths that I keep seeing mentioned? I'm just wondering how flat they are as we'll have two children on the back of our bikes with not many gears!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

The cycle track to Bernkastelkues from the Stellplatz is flat and easy so should be ok for you and the children. The stellplatz is on opp side of river to Bernkastelkues and is close to the cycle path. On the road to the stellplatz is a Lidl and also a big diy place which is very good. There was a campsite up the river as I remember walking along river and coming accross one, again on opp side of river to BK.

Also Enkirch stellplatz has a big grassy parking area but village doesn't have a lot going on but there are loos and showers a short walk away.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

We loved the Mosel and spotted this happy family :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

Zulirita - cheers. 

RR - I just wish someone would invent an amphibious Motor Home! Wouldn't it be great to start threads on 'Wild Mooring Sites' for a change...


----------

